# The Abstract/Minimalist Thread !



## Trever1t

Submit your best abstracts or Minimalist photos, ask questions regarding either!

I'll Start.

1) My newest.



Event Horizon  by Trever1t, on Flickr


2)



Lens by Trever1t, on Flickr

3)Extreme Minimalist



middle ground by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Come on, post up some of your favorites!

Here's another of mine...




Geometry lesson by Trever1t, on Flickr


DO you notice a theme yet?


----------



## OrionsByte

Funny, I saw something this morning that I thought might make an interesting abstract.  I'll have to take a shot at it later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Trever1t

Post up!


----------



## mishele




----------



## kundalini

I don't have many and I don't even know if this qualifies or not, but.............


----------



## Derrel

"Whimsical Glass"


----------



## Trever1t

nice ones! 

Mishele yours really appeals to me, I see metal and I see color. I really like it!

Kundalini, there are no rules. Yours certainly qualifies as abstract.

Derrel, very classic and moody piece!

Keep them coming!

Here's another of mine, I don't have too many but I love making them.




prison within by Trever1t, on Flickr
*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/43087.html*


----------



## mcooper

Good thread, thanks for starting it! I don't shoot a whole lot of abstracts, but when I do I enjoy them quite a bit. Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## Derrel

Sunrise Superman


----------



## Trever1t

mcooper, I have a similar shot...





Going Up? by Trever1t, on Flickr




slant by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Derrel said:


> Sunrise Superman


 

Love the title, no idea what it is but it looks freaking awesome!


----------



## KenC

Here are a few, some previously posted on TPF, some not.  I know it is apparent what some of them are, but to me they still are abstract because they rely on shape, composition, color, and not on recognition of subject matter.


winter abstract






hysteria






[untitled (so far)]






yellow & black


----------



## Trever1t

"Hysteria" is very powerful and provoking. Fitting title. I think that is Art!


----------



## mishele

Posted this one before but...oh well  =)


----------



## mishele




----------



## KenC

Trever1t said:


> "Hysteria" is very powerful and provoking. Fitting title. I think that is Art!


 
Thank you very much, Trever!


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Mike Lamb




----------



## rbraden




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

bentcountershaft said:


>


 
Love it!


----------



## Trever1t

good stuff!






Illuminated by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Lamb

mishele said:


>


Mish, you have a knack for the sensual.  This is very good.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## bentcountershaft

Thanks folks, that's a re edited fight club pic from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Trever1t

I need to take more, these are great


----------



## Flower Child

I really like that pink one. Its soft in all the right places, and sharp in all the right places. Beautiful colors as well.

Mine fall more into the minimalist/negative space category.

1. Loose Brick





2. Negative Space





3. Ladder





4. Cat


----------



## mishele

Mike Lamb said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mish, you have a knack for the sensual.  This is very good.
Click to expand...


Thank you!! =)


----------



## chito beach

Simply rosey


----------



## rbraden

There's some really great shots in this thread.  Almost ashamed to post here, but I'm gonna hang it out there anyway


----------



## mishele




----------



## KenC

A couple of newer ones ...


mask







past tense


----------



## KenC

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


 
Great use of complementary colors and texture - the whole frame seems to be vibrating!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Trever1t

ahhh, I do recognize that one, interesting perspective!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## OrionsByte




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

*Upright Citizens*


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Robin Usagani

mishele said:


>


 
Another flower porn!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That really is full of win!


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## Trever1t

I really like the color xontrast in your second image Schwettylens!

Here's one I took just screwing around in the home last night.




Venusian sunset by Trever1t, on Flickr

damn! I see Orionsbyte image is vuuuury similar!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Same subject as my last post, but no twisting during exposure.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Robin Usagani

Make it a 2:1 crop and I think you have a winner.  



Trever1t said:


> I really like the color xontrast in your second image Schwettylens!
> 
> Here's one I took just screwing around in the home last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venusian sunset by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> damn! I see Orionsbyte image is vuuuury similar!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

and some b/w's


----------



## NayLoMo6C

im not sure if these should be considered abstract but here they are anyways


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Trever1t

sweet! That took me a minute.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## raphaelaaron




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thats not abstract or minimalist.


----------



## NayLoMo6C

^ nope, but it still looks pretty cool

Looks like a portal to another planet


----------



## mishele




----------



## Trever1t

I really like the fine vertical lines in the upper left part of the frame!


----------



## KenC

Good one, Mishele!


----------



## mishele

Thanks.....it's a palm tree in Hawaii. The colors were amazing.


----------



## mishele




----------



## pez




----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## analog.universe




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

iPhone pic...


----------



## Compaq

Brilliant line play! My eyes are all over that triangle, the into the reflection.


----------



## pez

Bitter Jeweler said:


> iPhone pic...



Killer iPhone pic!


----------



## pez




----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## mishele




----------



## KenC

mishele said:


>



Yum!


----------



## pxlz

I like this very much! ..



Trever1t said:


> 3)Extreme Minimalist
> 
> 
> 
> middle ground by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## pxlz

deleted


----------



## mishele




----------



## pez

mishele said:


>



you must build your own lenses.


----------



## pez




----------



## pen

Was at a show called Art in the Park. Mostly folk art and the like. I think this was my best shot of the day, the colours just grabbed me. 






http://www.flickr.com/photos/penproductions/6070402577/

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## eswarpr

Don't know if this qualifies...




DSC_0027 by Eswar Prakash (eswarpr), on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Arkanjel Imaging........Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Trever1t

I really like that 2wheel! That might be a good ad for 7-Up! ©


----------



## eswarpr

One more from me


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I have one more not sure if it qualifies, sliced Kiwi laying on my glass top table with a light underneath blowing it out.


----------



## Trever1t

You should never tell how it's done but glad you did. Love it!


----------



## analog.universe




----------



## bobnr32

I'm not sure this qualifies.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

They just tore this building down.


----------



## pez

Bitter Jeweler said:


> They just tore this building down.



This tricks my perspective, somehow... :???:


----------



## Robin Usagani

You damaged the structural integrity of the builidng from walking around on the top of it.







Bitter Jeweler said:


> They just tore this building down.


----------



## pez




----------



## mishele




----------



## jake337




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

That's loverly Mishele.


----------



## mishele




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## mishele




----------



## Trever1t

wow, you've really got a unique view of flora!


----------



## JAC526

Here's a couple of mine:






and


----------



## chito beach

park bench Port Townsend, WA


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ottor

*Abstract:






*



*Minimalist:

*


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Netskimmer




----------



## pez




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## StringThing

003 by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

ottor said:


> *Abstract:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I love this and have to ask.  How?


----------



## mishele

I really have to say that I love when this thread gets busy!!!!
And yeah Ottor....how'd you do that!!!


----------



## Netskimmer




----------



## ottor

bentcountershaft said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Abstract:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this and have to ask. How?
Click to expand...


I took a Maglight and taped a piece of paper over the lens and poked a small hole in it, so the light came out a little smaller then the size the diameter of a pencil - attached a string and suspended it from the celing down to about shoulder height - put the Camera on the floor pointing up at the light, and put in bulb mode - pulled the flashlight away a couple of feet and let it just swing at about a 45' angle ... shut off the room lights and tripped the shutter with a remote and let it swing naturally for a couple of minutes until the flashlight was "Swung out"..  Naturally, as the light began swing slower, the circle became tighter - similar to a Spirograph design....

Was fun, and .............. EASY ! I did another with a colored piece of paper over the lens and the design came out bright red..

Exposure 2 minutes
33 mm
ISO 100
f/20


Tks,

R


----------



## mishele

Thanks for sharing that!! It's a very creative idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Sorry dude..  it looks like a used condom.




Netskimmer said:


>


----------



## memento

Trever1t said:


> You should never tell how it's done but glad you did. Love it!



a good magician never tells his secrets!


----------



## Netskimmer

Schwettylens said:


> Sorry dude..  it looks like a used condom.



:raisedbrow:


----------



## Netskimmer




----------



## mc1979

This thread has inspired me to try some abstract photography. I've just been practicing with portraits, but these are just amazing. I have to ask though, are alot of these done with a macro lens? 
I don't know if I can be creative enough..we'll see!


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^ I'm so glad to hear that we inspired someone to try abstract!! I used a macro lens for most of my shots but that doesn't mean you have to!! If you give it a try please post them up!!! Can't wait to see what you come up w/!


----------



## cgipson1

Abstract has always been one area that I have stayed away from.. as I usually don't "get" it! I have been following this thread though.. thought I would try.   Please let me know what would be considered abstract, and what isn't... and if any are in any way worthwhile. ( I much prefer bugs and critters!)   (Yes, Mishelle.. I was inspired also!    )

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## skieur

This is a colour solarized shot of a mirrored building.

skieur


----------



## cgipson1

dots said:


> Abstract art - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what would be considered abstract, and what isn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Abstraction indicates a departure from reality in depiction of imagery in art. This departure from accurate representation can be only slight, or it can be partial, or it can be complete. Abstraction exists along a continuum. Even art that aims for verisimilitude of the highest degree can be said to be abstract, at least theoretically, since perfect representation is likely to be exceedingly elusive. Artwork which takes liberties, altering for instance color and form in ways that are conspicuous, can be said to be partially abstract. Total abstraction bears no trace of any reference to anything recognizable. _
Click to expand...



YES! But that is basically nonsense to me... in that it is not well  defined. According to this almost anything can be defined as abstract to  some degree, and by this definition... almost any photo taken today is  definitely at least partially abstract. If one has decent bokeh in a photo, that moves it into the realm of abstract. If one does HDR processing in a noticeable manner, that could be considered abstract (even if it is a decent representation of the subject). So I am still not getting the concept, except in the sense of total abstraction (which I usually look at and go "HUH?". There have been a few pieces that I can't stop looking at though.. and love it!) I suspect my brain doesn't do abstract very well..... even if my dreams would make Timothy Leary happy!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Break it down a little more.

"Abstract art *uses a visual language of form, color and line to create a composition* which may exist with a degree of independence from visual references in the world."


In art, there are many seemingly overlapping terms which tend to get lumped together.

"Abstract art, nonfigurative art, nonobjective art, and nonrepresentational art are loosely related terms. They are similar, although perhaps not of identical meaning."

Like I mentioned earlier about the relation of abstraction, and minimalism. ( oh, sorry that was in a different thread) There is some overlap, but the ideas behind them are a little more distinct.


The more you study art, and it's history, and how new forms came about, the more you will understand the intricacies.


----------



## cgipson1

Thanks Bitter.... I just need to find more time to study art and art history! I love sculpture (even abstract).. and photography. I love shape and form (as in pottery or glasswork ... a well shaped vase is extremely lovely, and can hold my attention much longer than many other things). Most abstract painting just bores me... but I am trying to appreciate it! I do find some of it entrancing... but can't even really say why.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

But that's just it! You don't have to :heart: ALL of it!!!

What you should hope to learn to do is find some understanding of it, whether you like it or not.
At a base level, just look for composition, see how your eye is led around the image.
Then start dwelling on whether it makes you feel anything.
But don't start by approaching it looking for meaning.

Sometimes a compelling image or painting just makes you _want_ to keep looking at it.
Maybe the only reason you get lost in it, is that it has made fantastic use of composition, and that's it!
No story. Nothing profound. No emotional impact.


Sculpture has it's set of compositional elements and theory. It also has to try to look good in the round (from many angles).


----------



## cgipson1

yes.. that is the "vive le difference"! I have had friends look at me funny, when I try to describe why I like the way light defines a curve on a sculpted piece, or how a certain series of chords just makes me shiver... and yet they can rave for hours about something that has no emotional impact on me at all. Guess that is what makes it fun!   

I just sometimes feel like maybe I am missing something with my apathy toward most abstract art.. and in the past, I have learned that I can "learn" to appreciate something I dislike, at least on an intellectual level if not an emotional one.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Buckster

This is a great thread, and so is, umm... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/3132-abstract.html


----------



## ottor

Most of you have seen this one before, but it fit's with "Slightly Abstract".....


----------



## LaFoto

Buckster said:


> This is a great thread, and so is, umm... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/3132-abstract.html



You are so right with this, Buckster, there is and has been a Theme thread on "Abstract" for quite some time, and I had hoped - when this one was started - that members would consider the "minimalist" aspect more, and more especially. For minimalist photos CAN be abstract but need not be! However, the "abstract" aspect has taken over and I could almost go and merge those two threads. But I won't. Let's see if there will be a considerably larger amount of minimalist photos here?


----------



## LaFoto

I'm not quite so sure myself, but I'd consider these as "minimalist" (what with the small [!] amount of "subjects" chosen for each photo), but they are not abstract. What do you say about my feeling they might meet the "minimalist" aspect? Still too much in them?




025 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




Husumfahrt5 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0246_Klintehamn-Holzhafen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

Good point on the minimalist aspect.  I think the ones you posted are, but it's one of those subjective things, so...???

Anyway, nothing to get in a pinch about - it's all good fun as long as nobody loses an eye!    I just thought I'd point it out is all.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm going to have to keep minimalism in mind when going out shooting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

Here is some minimalist love......


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"I'm with Stupid"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"Inconvenient Living"


----------



## Netskimmer




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

A Mini shot!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## unpopular




----------



## camz

Great thread!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## mishele

Mini...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Trever1t

what an awesome thread, awesome contributions, awesome OP....ok 2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## Stryker

very inspiring.  got to go out and shoot...


----------



## pez




----------



## camz

Trever1t said:


> what an awesome thread, awesome contributions, awesome OP....ok 2 out of 3 aint bad



The pool of talent here man is amazing.  I love these guys' work.  I was up late last night gazing at all of the pictures in thread  .


----------



## camz




----------



## TenaciousTins

Kitten eyes






Rusty chain on post






Graffiti'd wall






Brick indentations






Tree bark






Concrete steps






Abstract trees






Candle Light


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele




----------



## camz

wow people.


----------



## Robin Usagani

It looks like you reached your ideal weight Bitter.


Bitter Jeweler said:


>


----------



## Trever1t

Oh snap! I hadn't even noticed that. Bitter, some of these shots are better than damn good!


----------



## mishele

^^^^^AGREED!!


----------



## Trever1t

Bitter Jeweler said:


>




This shot is a real stopper. I don't know if you played with the colors or not and if you did even more powa to ya man, wow!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Trever1t said:


> This shot is a real stopper. I don't know if you played with the colors or not and if you did even more powa to ya man, wow!



Why thank you!

I used creative white balance to get the color, for the most part. Then just upped the saturation a bit. Didn't take much.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Schwettylens said:


> It looks like you reached your ideal weight Bitter.



Not yet. Maybe if I moved over a couple inches I might have.


----------



## dots




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Another Ode to Manahiem...


----------



## dots




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Trever1t

I need to get my arse in gear, man you guys keep on rolling them in!


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini

For those that remember...... this is Spiffybeth


----------



## camz

Dude...hot stuff!


----------



## mc1979

kundalini said:


>



LOVE THIS!

It just has such a peaceful, clean feeling..I can't describe it. Also, it's makes me feel cold just looking it at, like I can imagine standing there breathing in the crisp, cold air. 

Ok so I went all day dreamy a little bit, but hey..not too often an image makes me do that!


----------



## mishele




----------



## camz

Mish how on earth do you find these perspectives?


----------



## mishele

I pleasure my Canon 							 						 						EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro lens as much as possible!!!!


----------



## mishele

Original BTW.......


----------



## OrionsByte

I've been using this as my Home Screen wallpaper on my iPhone for quite some time (well actually, a washed-out version).


----------



## Buckster




----------



## camz

Buckster, absolutely unreal!


----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## Netskimmer

Procedure


----------



## mishele

An oldie but a goodie.......




Sunrise


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## dots




----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## mishele

175 "likes" in this thread.....lol


----------



## dots




----------



## pez

mishele said:


> I pleasure my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro lens as much as possible!!!!


 Can't that cause hair to grow on one's palms? :shock:


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

BOO!


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## cgipson1

Ok.. another try...

#1  I consider this minimalist....





Hopefully, these meet the definition of abstract. I know they look out of focus.. but it is actually intentional single axis motion blur. Variations on a single theme....

Ab #1





Ab #2





Ab #3


----------



## Compaq

bølge/wave by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> I pleasure my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro lens as much as possible!!!!


----------



## KenC

Slush and wet snow here today, so no new pictures.  Here are some old ones I revisited ...


fish out of water








troubled







blue man


----------



## mishele




----------



## cgipson1

Lovely shot, Mishele! Looks cold, though!


----------



## mommy-medic

Does this qualify?


----------



## cgipson1

mommy-medic said:


> Does this qualify?



I like it... so much that I downloaded it to play with. I hope you don't mind! At first I was trying to kill the hot spots on the edges.. and then started playing with color and contrast. Turned it into something that reminds me of the old sci-fi movies I like... with a time warp / time tunnel theme.


----------



## mommy-medic

No worries! My BF gave me roses and I wanted to get some shots of them- this was looking straight down into one that hadn't fully opened. I liked this glimpse better than any "whole" flower pics I got.


----------



## lmoore213




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## dots

..and machine heads too 

Nice b&w imagery!


----------



## camz




----------



## Stryker




----------



## mishele




----------



## Stryker

I dont know if this fits the theme but here it goes...


----------



## mishele

^^^^^ Where was this taken!! I love the clear water!


----------



## Stryker

Hi Mishele.  Photo was taken in Boracay, an island paradise in the Philippines.  Thanks for liking the photo.

Dots,  thanks for liking the photo.


----------



## unpopular

Ken - those are absolutely marvelous! I especially like the paper. I am actually planning a very similar project, though I wasn't sure how to go about it. Thank you so much for the inspiration.


----------



## unpopular

13 And Over by ion_nine, on Flickr




Rooting_K64-L by ion_nine, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## LaFoto

"The Bean", Chicago, June 2011


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## StringThing




----------



## camz

Cutting corners


----------



## mishele




----------



## Futurelight




----------



## mishele




----------



## KenC

mishele said:


>



So you're getting to like abstracts that aren't flowers?  Cool!  What does it mean? - never mind, just kidding.


----------



## unpopular




----------



## mishele




----------



## bobnr32

1





2


----------



## camz

The Brick Beyonder


----------



## pez




----------



## mishele

pez....I look at that and think 80's MTV....lol Fun shot.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Futurelight

My addition is also my avatar


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## camz




----------



## RobertDarasz

Minimal abstract... here we go:

I've posted some of the minimals here too: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/264979-blue-white.html | http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/265214-some-stuff-i-do.html

1. 





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## bobnr32

Nice work indeed Robert.


----------



## bobnr32

c1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Wallflower by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## yayan

Around my house


----------



## Trever1t

imprisoned by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## RobertDarasz




----------



## mishele




----------



## RobertDarasz




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## mishele




----------



## cgipson1

Mishele, love it! That is gorgeous!


----------



## enzodm




----------



## pez




----------



## Foxx




----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

enzodm said:


>



Wow, this one is VERY nice! I like it A LOT!
No idea what it is, but it quite appeals to me!


----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few.




DSC_0075 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSCN1272 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## CMfromIL

Shot at night (clearly)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Not a cliche "camera lens"  =)


----------



## enzodm

LaFoto said:


> Wow, this one is VERY nice! I like it A LOT!
> No idea what it is, but it quite appeals to me!



It is appealing from others points of view too... it is _radicchio di Treviso_ (here to better understand). I was preparing risotto with it, by cutting in transversal section up just before the root, where leaves are almost unsepared, like in picture. 
(so, abstract became very concrete...  )


----------



## JoshuaJury67

Here's my attempt


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Chann




----------



## bobnr32

c16 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz

@ Trever1t:  very inspirational thread.  There are some masterpieces hiding here.  Wish I found this thread earlier...  Thank you for starting it, and pushing it along.  It's a gem.
@ Michele:  I am both astounded and deeply impressed by your "eye" and ability to capture what you see.  
@ bitter Jeweler:  you have some very strong compositions that are a joy to comtemplate.


----------



## mishele

Wow!!! Thanks for the kind words!! This thread is very inspiring!! I check it often!! It seems like we need to get posting in here again!! =)


----------



## mishele




----------



## pez




----------



## Billhyco

I did not know this thread existed but have throughly enjoyed thumbing through it...  
I posted this awhile ago before I found this thread but thought I would add it here as well.  

Titled: Layers of Wisdom


----------



## pez




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## gsgary

One from me


----------



## E-jeezy

Deeper than love


----------



## Arpeggio9

Backwards Bokeh


----------



## R3d

Calm Waters by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## MaxJ

Decided to try my hand at abstract photography today after reading through this thread last night. These are the results:




Dot. by MaxCJ, on Flickr




Progression of Light by MaxCJ, on Flickr




Shredded Dreams by MaxCJ, on Flickr




Black or White by MaxCJ, on Flickr




Pink-gression of Light by MaxCJ, on Flickr




.. and the Cracks Being to Form by MaxCJ, on Flickr




I'm Blind by MaxCJ, on Flickr




Floral Fantasia by MaxCJ, on Flickr

Any C&C is welcome as I'm pretty new to this.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## mishele

IMG_459400-1-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie

Holy cow! I love that, mishele!  The colour, tones, the dynamic and provocative comp, the DOF (I think it's DOF - I have no idea!). Do I even wanna know what I'm seeing? 

It's like tasty diatoms on acid.

Yum.


----------



## pgriz

Mishele, that's gorgeous!

(Slaps head...  Of course, why didn't I think of glitter when shooting the oil in water series?!)

You're seriously  subversive with your photography.  Which is a good thing.  I think.


----------



## mishele

It is oil and water! I used one of my son's Easter books w/ lots of colorful, glittery Easter eggs on it. lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaemie

mishele said:


> It is oil and water! I used one of my son's Easter books w/ lots of colorful, glittery Easter eggs on it. lol :mrgreen:



Don't be ridiculous. There's no way it's that simple. It's tasty diatoms on acid and that's my final answer.


----------



## mishele

LOL That easy!


----------



## cayto

Easy or not, is a wonderful picture! 

Congrats!


----------



## Trever1t

Lovely colors and textures, well done!


----------



## Compaq

1



Lampe 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2



Gardin by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3



Kurv by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Compaq said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Lampe 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kurv by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


This is the shnit!! =)


----------



## Compaq

Thanks  Coming from you, that means a lot!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Tuffythepug

Fun with shape and color ...


----------



## Trever1t

_POR1341 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Bonnet by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tall Grass Abstract by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Boulder by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Blue and Orange Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Blue Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rusted Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Brown Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Green Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

hmmm... these do anything for you?


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## sm4him

1. 




2.


----------



## sm4him

Also--I posted this in one of my own threads, plus I'm not really sure it qualifies as "abstract", but:


----------



## cgipson1

sm4him said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.



#2... that rocks!


----------



## Compaq

rexbobcat said:


>




Epic stuff, what the heck is that 

No, wait, don't tell me. It would ruin the shot for me


----------



## Tuffythepug

Heavily edited and cropped flower shot on Mauii


----------



## mishele

rexbobcat said:


>



[h=2]Photo of the Month Nomination[/h]


----------



## Tuffythepug

The Lawn Chairs


----------



## LaFoto

The Lawn Chairs are good!
The heavily cropped and edited flower not so. I don't like that one.


----------



## Tuffythepug

LaFoto said:


> The Lawn Chairs are good!
> The heavily cropped and edited flower not so. I don't like that one.



Corrina
I think I agree with you;  the cropped and edited flower was an attempt to simulate an abstractionist painting.   I didn't want sharp edges with lots of detail;  just shapes and color.  I liked it at first but now I see it's really just crap.    

But I'm glad a few people seem to like the lawn chairs.  Those colors just jumped out at me and I had to try to do something with them.


----------



## R3d

I really like the color and lines in the lawn chairs.


----------



## mishele

IMG_7191-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

IMG_7265-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Compaq




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Tuffythepug

Pool Toys


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## The Barbarian

View attachment 16193


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## Animaniac888




----------



## Tuffythepug

I'm not sure if this is allowed.   Mods can delete if not.  I posted this picture earlier in another thread when it should have been on this one.
It's ice crystals on the window of  my pickup.   Shot from inside looking out.    I'm unsure about the black space in lower right;  I could crop it out.  for some reason I kinda like it though it may not be technically "correct" composition.


----------



## Compaq

Bord by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Compaq said:


> Bord by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



LOVE THIS!!!
*August 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination *


----------



## Compaq

Wow, thanks Mishele!


----------



## jake337

haven't been bringing the dslr to work lately so I gotta use what I have, the cell phone.


----------



## Compaq

Maybe more in the "minimalist" category...




Blomar 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Blomar by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

No Name But Framed


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Note: It isn&#8217;t a water drop

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/85290917@N08/7850264246/]
	

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/85290917@N08/7850264246/]F1 by JoshuaSimPhotography, on Flickr
[/URL]F1[/URL] by JoshuaSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Compaq

Taken, edited and posted whilst sitting the toilet at school with my iphone. LOOL


----------



## mishele




----------



## CherylL

I very much enjoyed this thread!  So creative.  I've been browsing this forum for about a month and learning a lot.  There are many creative people here!


----------



## enzodm




----------



## unpopular

An old one, but one of my favs:


----------



## R3d

Mishele that web (?) is lovely!




Uhaul by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

^^^^ THANK YOU!!


----------



## rexbobcat

Some abstracts from the inside of my fridge.


----------



## Ernicus




----------



## Ernicus




----------



## Ernicus




----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug

mishele said:


>





Las Vegas ???


----------



## mishele

You got it....=)


----------



## enzodm

This is difficult  .


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Compaq

1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## TamiAz

Would this work as abstract??


----------



## jake337




----------



## Tuffythepug

Here's one


----------



## terri

^^   This one's great!    Love these colors as well as all those circles-in-circles.    Well-spotted!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Potmonkey

1)Dinner Bed - 500px / Photo "DinnerBed" by Anoop Bhaskar
2)Birth of Fire - 500px / Photo "Birth of Fire" by Anoop Bhaskar

Regards,
Anoop


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Untitled color by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Untitled color by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr



Love this!! Great shot!!
September 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination


----------



## Trever1t

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Untitled color by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr



I love this so much I want to see it again!


----------



## charlie76

Great image...but that borders gotta go. Pretty distracting....a border shouldn't be part of the subject IMO


----------



## 4meandthem




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks for the kind comments.  



charlie76 said:


> Great image...but that borders gotta go. Pretty distracting....a border shouldn't be part of the subject IMO



Noted good sir 

I am typically very anti-border.  But I wanted the image to come across like a pencil on rag.


----------



## 4meandthem

Starburst


----------



## 4meandthem

Supernova


----------



## Forkie

Open Water by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Red by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Orange Blur by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Orange by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster




----------



## sm4him

Buckster said:


>



Wow, I love this, Buckster!


----------



## sm4him

I posted these in another thread already, but they could always use more love.


----------



## mishele

Buckster said:


>



[h=1]September  2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination [/h]


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly folks!


----------



## NinjaWookiee

Barely comparable to what you guys did, but I like these pretty much.
Also I'm pretty sure you know what I did to get these.




Abstract Light by NinjaWookiee on Flickr




Abstract Light 3 by NinjaWookiee on Flickr




Abstract Light 5 by NinjaWookiee on Flickr


Greetings, 
Matthias.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

^^^^Thanks peeps!!


----------



## enzodm




----------



## mishele

Arl5555en said:


> I'll have to take a shot at it later today or tomorrow morning.


YES YOU DO!!
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## pez




----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

"Suburban Landscape, 2006"


----------



## Derrel

"Cloud Pattern"


----------



## mishele

Derrel, I would love to see those tree shots you tried!!


----------



## jhodges10

Looks like a mower blade lodged into a shin bone. 

Edit: the pic didn't show in the quote but I'm referring to mishele's pic a few posts back


----------



## mishele

Ahhh...quote it for me!! lol


----------



## Derrel

mishele said:


> Derrel, I would love to see those tree shots you tried!!



Okay. Here are a couple. I don't think either are quite as successful as I would have liked, but since I mentioned these last week, and you asked, here are two frames from that experiment.   
                                                           "Pacific Coastal Forrest,1" and below is "Pacific Coastal Forrest, 2"


----------



## jaomul

green by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


>



Just when I start to think I'm gettin' decent results... 

POTM. Nominated.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^Woot!! Thank ya baby!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

Oooooo geometric jello cubes  yum yum mishele


----------



## double5

..


----------



## R3d

Pecan Harvester Treatment 2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rusty Pipe by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rusted Tractor by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Chains by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## enzodm




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## deeky

I've just started looking at the Themes area of the forum.  Here's my first throw-down:




IMG_1146a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_3185a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## KenC




----------



## unpopular

From a few years back....


----------



## skieur




----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him




----------



## LaFoto

149_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




150_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## R3d

Truck Bed by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TBD




----------



## KmH

The Rose


----------



## JAC526

Ohhh I have a couple to share:




untitled-7391 by JChick526, on Flickr




First_Frost_2-1 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

*These are some of my favorites of this thread!!!*



Derr
el said:


> Sunrise Superman





bentcountershaft said:


>





analog.universe said:


>





Bitter Jeweler said:


>





Bitter Jeweler said:


>





kundalini said:


>





camz said:


>





Compaq said:


> Bord by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





KmH said:


> No Name But Framed


----------



## bentcountershaft

Thanks, Michele.  I flatter easily.


----------



## jaomul

Grate by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

Yes, these did start out as photos, overprocessed as they are.  I'm seeing them hanging side by side, yin/yang sort of thing.




IMG_1212a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr




IMG_1212a2 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

Jaba - Emerging From Tatooine Mist


----------



## mishele




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Derrel

"A View Through A Fern".


----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug

My Larrivee L-10 guitar.


----------



## Tuffythepug

My Guild GAD JF-30 Guitar


----------



## LaFoto

Owner of Tuffy, the pug: this might catch your attention: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/36408-kaleidoscoping-addicting-2.html - Page 1 is slightly less interesting, as most links to photos are gone from that page, but there are still some on Page 2.


----------



## Tuffythepug

LaFoto said:


> Owner of Tuffy, the pug: this might catch your attention: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/36408-kaleidoscoping-addicting-2.html - Page 1 is slightly less interesting, as most links to photos are gone from that page, but there are still some on Page 2.



That's interesting.  I haven't seen that before.   My stuff really isn't quite the same thing though..  It's not a program I'm using but rather  a series of processes I have come up with.  While it looks similar to a kaleidoscope the process is quite different.   The original image (in this case a guitar) is cropped to smaller images and then they are flipped horizontally and vertically.  Also the cropped images are copied as mirror-images.  Finally, I re-assemble each piece to create the new image.  It takes quite awhile to produce one picture this way.  I've done about 8 of them.   sometimes they just don't seem to work very well;  but other times I am very pleased with the finished image. 
thanks for pointing out the kaleidoscoping posts.  they can be very interesting


Here's another one.    The line between negative and positive space is now getting blurred


----------



## LaFoto

You did the same to your guitar photos as we did to our "kaleidoscopes", as they were all created from just one photo, too, using Photoshop and your methods: flipping, mirroring, etc.


----------



## sm4him

LaFoto said:


> Owner of Tuffy, the pug: this might catch your attention: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/36408-kaleidoscoping-addicting-2.html - Page 1 is slightly less interesting, as most links to photos are gone from that page, but there are still some on Page 2.



Thanks for sharing the cool thread; I'd never seen it. I used to do a few of these but haven't done one in quite a while. Now I'm wondering if I could find any of the ones I've done.
It's a shame so many of the links in that thread are broken.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Here's one.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug

mishele said:


>



Another hidden face ?


----------



## mishele

Yep, I was looking through some of my stuff and realized I have a whole set of faces...=)


----------



## sm4him




----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug

The last few photos were variations on a theme of chipped, peeling paint on some old trash cans.   It occurred to me that some of them resemble geographical maps.   Especially this one.   Use your imagination...  does it look like it could be an ocean with islands or continents that are barren of life ?   It does to me


----------



## Tuffythepug

The Restless Night..


----------



## KenC




----------



## KmH

Whisky Sunset


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## mishele




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## deeky

IMG_1350b1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Awiserbud

Fork'n'Spoon by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul




----------



## Mully




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## bobnr32

2012 12 16_9359_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## aliyawar

Here is mine..




water shot 3 by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## R3d

Soft Abstract by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## Tuffythepug

RAINCOAT


----------



## aliyawar

This is my new abstract... Random reflections...




random reflections by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## aliyawar

Sparkling ecstasy.............




sparkling ecstasy by AliYawar.M, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

I'll give this a shot, not sure it qualifies but I'm learning.




8287683602_d965d2d17c_k by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_3465a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr





IMG_5708a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## mishele




----------



## R3d

I wasn't too sure where to put these, but I thought they fit nicely with the minimalist aspect of this thread.




Lonely Jelly - B&amp;W Treatment by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Jelly Bloom - B&amp;W Treatment by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Black Sea Nettle - B&amp;W Treatment by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14

I like these..slick use of a negative image.


----------



## BrianV

http://www.flickr.com/photos/90768661@N02/8286132992/


----------



## KmH

ceeboy14 said:


> I like these..slick use of a negative image.


FWIW, the one in post #424, Whisky Sunset, is a color negative.

In a nearby town, one of the banks on Main Street has brushed aluminum exterior wall panels. I shot somewhat down the wall and the light vertical lines are where the panels meet.


----------



## deeky

Ice clouds.




IMG_1595a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## LaFoto

Tommy, yes, yours is VERY abstract and TOTALLY minimalistic. So much so that I don't seem to see a picture at all... Maybe it shows up the moment I post this, if so, I apologize in advance.


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS

Took this on Instagram. No shame.


----------



## MiFleur

Here is my favorite of this style




Playing with the light by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Sort of minimal, maybe- X-posted from the pentax K-01 thread. Last night's Moon-Jupiter conjunction...


----------



## sleist




----------



## R3d

DSC05566 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC05563 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC05559 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC05554 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC05551 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC05548 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC05451 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

-
[h=1]January 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination[/h] 





ceeboy14 said:


> View attachment 33308


----------



## ceeboy14

Well, thank you Mishele!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Benco




----------



## Tuffythepug

Sundial Bridge


----------



## Tuffythepug

And yet another...


----------



## mishele




----------



## Tuffythepug

mishele said:


>





Mishele, this is another one of your amazing water-oil shots.  I researched how to do this type of shot because yours and others here have fueled a desire to give it a try.   Alas, so far it's been a disaster and I am obviously doing something wrong.   I'll keep fussing with the set-up and see if I can get anywhere near the kind of results you are getting.   In the meantime, I enjoy the great work you are able to produce with the technique.


----------



## mishele

Tuffythepug... Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time getting a shot. Why don't you pm me an example of the shots that you're getting and maybe I can help you figure out what you're doing wrong. Oh and glad you like the shot.


----------



## Tuffythepug

mishele said:


> Tuffythepug... Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time getting a shot. Why don't you pm me an example of the shots that you're getting and maybe I can help you figure out what you're doing wrong. Oh and glad you like the shot.




Mishele, thanks..  PM sent


----------



## bc_steve

There are some seriously great photos on this thread!!


----------



## deeky

IMG_1800a by breckmiller, on Flickr

And a closeup of the darker area:




IMG_1793a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

more angles on the corrugated roof








And a little bit of a playful take on it..


----------



## bianni

Salt and pepper shaker


----------



## bianni

From another angle


----------



## R3d

Denison Hotel by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Fading by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benco

A few shots from out on the coast.


----------



## TimothyJinx




----------



## KmH

40" x 30" frame: SegueTheSky

The image was printed as a C-print (chromogenic print)  on archival, Kodak Professional Supra Endura VC Digital Paper.
Archival, acid-free, museum grade mount/mat materials, and a black metal frame were used for gallery presentation.
The base image was made using a Nikon D300/Nikon 50mm lens (f/1.8, 1/1250, ISO 200) in central Iowa on an early November day just before sunset.


----------



## Bender




----------



## pez

blurry flurry


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_2669a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## cynicaster

Wow, I'm so glad I clicked on this thread.  Lots of cool photos and lots of inspiration.  Looking forward to giving this a try!


----------



## Bender




----------



## cynicaster




----------



## mishele

cynicaster said:


> View attachment 38251


Love this shot!!!


----------



## Tuffythepug

Wine glasses ?


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## mishele




----------



## KmH

Ooh! That's nice mishele!

Maybe a tad to dark for me.


----------



## mishele

Thanks, babe!


----------



## cynicaster

Self portrait


----------



## Compaq

Taken with iphone and edited with PS express.


----------



## cynicaster

Kick it 80's style!


----------



## R3d

Swirled by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Path by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Bronze Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rainy Day by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Restaurant by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Shopping by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Purses by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC09131 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC09124 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




DSC09121 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Benco




----------



## pez




----------



## mishele

[




Bronze Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr

LOVE THIS SHOT!!


----------



## R3d

Thanks!

It was one of the panels on this guy.




Giant Head by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

I love this thread, thanks for all the contributions! 

Now while my favorite art form is not what I shoot most often I did have chance to capture this beauty when in Vegas last week.


----------



## RobN185

Thriller Moon





Full Moon





Tuntsehc Esroh





Metalica





Circulation


----------



## Compaq




----------



## Benco




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Photographiend

Also wondering if anyone can figure out what this is a picture of?


----------



## snowbear

Photographiend said:


> Also wondering if anyone can figure out what this is a picture of?
> 
> View attachment 41761


Looks a little like road salt on asphalt.


----------



## Photographiend

Nope... just some sparkly rock my hubby brought home for me. Shot with the ring reversal technique. Not all that interesting really now that I think about it.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tiller

Minimalist


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Mully

Boston Harbor


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## pgriz

Uh oh.  We got another one of "those".


----------



## squirrels

Sometimes I take a while to hit "post quick reply." I always wonder if I'm going to accidentally write a response that is a duplicate of an earlier one and like that "poof" be gone!

Anyway... here's a wave.


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## bentcountershaft

077.JPGa by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Photographiend

Abstract Photo Art, Experiments with bending light.



1. Abstract Creation



2. Fire Flowers 

Not so good at stitching, when the seams don't have a wrap around alignment...


----------



## Photographiend

Why when I attach from Flickr doesn't it take people to Flickr to view like other peoples' Flickr attachments?


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## TATTRAT

Photographiend said:


> Why when I attach from Flickr doesn't it take people to Flickr to view like other peoples' Flickr attachments?




You can just copy image and paste, you don't need to do the url.


----------



## Tiller

.


----------



## Tiller

pgriz said:


> Uh oh.  We got another one of "those".



Hey! I'm not one of those. I'm one of them! Get it straight!


----------



## R3d

I think this fits nicely in this thread, and is a bit of a change of pace.




DSC01132-3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Symmetry by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## Photographiend

Tiller said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh.  We got another one of "those".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm not one of those. I'm one of them! Get it straight!
Click to expand...


I am not understanding the hostility here?


----------



## pgriz

Tiller said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh.  We got another one of "those".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm not one of those. I'm one of them! Get it straight!
Click to expand...


Ha!  Ok,  Tiller, I'll lump you together with "them".  Don't mind the crowding, though.

Actually, my post followed a spam post, which was removed and left my comment as an orphan.  But I'm glad you decided to adopt it.


----------



## pgriz

Photographiend said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh.  We got another one of "those".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm not one of those. I'm one of them! Get it straight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not understanding the hostility here?
Click to expand...


Context is everything.  See above.


----------



## Tiller

Photographiend said:


> I am not understanding the hostility here?



No hostility here 

And pgriz....I'm crushed!


----------



## pgriz

Tiller said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not understanding the hostility here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hostility here
> 
> And pgriz....I'm crushed!
Click to expand...


Fine.  Would you be happier in the "Better than Them" enclosure?  Be warned, however that is is occupied by many DINKS, a few SSNI, and the occasional lost wild animal.


----------



## Tiller

pgriz said:


> Fine.  Would you be happier in the "Better than Them" enclosure?  Be warned, however that is is occupied by many DINKS, a few SSNI, and the occasional lost wild animal.



That's alright, my fiancé calls me a wild animal all the time.


----------



## Photographiend

LMAO... Nice


----------



## R3d

Through the Piazza by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

I also just returned to this image to give it some more color.  I felt like it needed some yellows to the right of frame and the splotches of purple needed to be saturated a bit more.

Before:  




Bronze Rust by R3d Baron, on Flickr

After:




Bronze Rust - Re-edit by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## R3d

Born From Ruins by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Mully




----------



## gregtallica

this is my favorite thread on the entire forum.

It's also the first time I really saw pictures and said "I HAVE TO GO SHOOT, NOW." Signing off. Killer work in here.


----------



## mishele

gregtallica said:


> this is my favorite thread on the entire forum.
> 
> It's also the first time I really saw pictures and said "I HAVE TO GO SHOOT, NOW." Signing off. Killer work in here.


That's so awesome!!! This thread is a real inspiration when it comes to Abstract/Minimalism. Get out there and come back and post up!! I can't wait to see what you come up w/!!


----------



## Chris_Fife




----------



## mishele




----------



## HughGuessWho




----------



## mishele

HughGuessWho said:


>



[h=1]Photo of the Month Nomination Thread[/h]


----------



## Derrel

From my weekend photo safari with the inestimable Rotanimod...this impressionistic/minimalist landscape shot made at Lower Bridal Veil Falls in the scenic Columbia River Gorge scenic area.



Rushing Waters


----------



## Compaq

Man, that's a great shot!


----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## pez




----------



## Hof8231




----------



## R3d

DSC09843 by R3d Baron, on Flickr





DSC09846-2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## deeky

I know, I know - more railroad tracks........




IMG_2698a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## R3d

Austin 400 Pit/Paddock by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Australian V8 Supercars Austin 400 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Tiller

IMG_6794.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

^^^
Nice.


----------



## Tiller

MartinCrabtree said:


> ^^^
> Nice.



Thanks!


----------



## R3d

Platform by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## KmH




----------



## cynicaster




----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## pez

Tiller said:


> IMG_6794.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr



This has album art written all over it- electronic/chill music...


----------



## Tiller

pez said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has album art written all over it- electronic/chill music...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting  thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## unpopular

Not sure i already posted this here or elsewhere:

"Sequence II"


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## Pallycow




----------



## rknrl




----------



## deeky

IMG_2852a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## sleist

1.





2.





3.


----------



## R3d

Fasten Seat Belt While Seated by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## HughGuessWho




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tiller

Sleist: I really like #1. Nicely done!


----------



## sleist

Tiller said:


> Sleist: I really like #1. Nicely done!



Thanks!


----------



## Whiskeyjack




----------



## R3d

Untitled by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Untitled by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Untitled by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

003b3 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Compaq

I couldn't decide on a crop; too many possibilities!  My brother captured this, and I did a quick edit.




Presenging abstrakt 1500x1000 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_0018 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

SUPER-cool,whiskeyjack! Lovely photo.


----------



## Whiskeyjack

Derrel said:


> SUPER-cool,whiskeyjack! Lovely photo.



Thanks! Here are two more from that series.




IMG_0016 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr





IMG_0009 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Very cool, Whiskeyjack, very cool indeed.


----------



## mishele

Lovin it Whiskey!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Whiskeyjack

mishele said:


> Lovin it Whiskey!! Keep them coming!!



Ask and you shall receive, Mistress!




IMG_8819 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

^^^Good boy!!


----------



## Buckster

Beautiful stuff, Whiskeyjack!!!


----------



## Whiskeyjack

mishele said:


> ^^^Good boy!!



Girl*


----------



## R3d

Whiskeyjack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin it Whiskey!! Keep them coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive, Mistress!
> r
Click to expand...


Icecube?


----------



## nedlog

Love image 3.  Appeals to my architectural background.  Nedlog refers to Sleist photos


----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_1010 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## Jean1234




----------



## Compaq

3. august by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Ilovemycam

Daniel Teoli Jr - Current Work: Photo

...color version below it at Tumblr


----------



## Compaq

I think I have posted something similar before, but here goes




4. august resize by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_4600 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## Eclectix

I took this years ago with a point-and-shoot, my first digital camera. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Susan674

"Hysteria" is very powerful and provoking. Fitting title. I think that is Art!


----------



## Whiskeyjack

Oh Eclectix... I love that so much. I would not hesitate to buy and frame that.


----------



## TamiAz

My pool..


----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_5239 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr





IMG_5248 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr






IMG_5288 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## Whiskeyjack

Last one today... I swear.





IMG_5252 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## Eclectix

I like the deep purple veins in that last one!

Playing around with some water from a fountain:


----------



## Eclectix

One more for the night:


----------



## limr

Pentax K1000, Asahi 50mm f1.7, Tri-X


----------



## mishele




----------



## sleist




----------



## Trever1t

mishele said:


>




I pop backin here once in a while and damn if I'm not wow'd by what I see....wow!


----------



## sleist

> I pop backin here once in a while and damn if I'm not wow'd by what I see....wow!



I enjoy the shots here as well.
It's also nice to just post something you like without all the C&C blablablah.


----------



## sleist




----------



## mishele




----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_4586 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

over and over again, I can't help but wonder ..... what is it???


----------



## ShaneF

Broken by shutter_shocked1, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## R3d

Wall of Windows by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Under Construction and Tilted by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Office Facade by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Starhill 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Starhill 2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Starhill 3 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Starhill 4 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Starhill 5 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## pez

mishele said:


>



Mishele = Supreme Ruler of the Abstract/Minimalist thread.


----------



## sleist




----------



## pez




----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_6544 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## pez




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## pez




----------



## Whiskeyjack

IMG_5919 by Throwcherrybombs, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

028a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## 8m32s




----------



## mishele




----------



## 8m32s




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## pez




----------



## pez

omg mishele's avatar frightens me :O


----------



## mishele

She's harmless really. lol


----------



## sleist

mishele said:


> She's harmless really. lol



Reminds me of my ex-wife.


----------



## chris4all




----------



## sleist




----------



## GDHLEWIS

Afraid Iv yet to name this one. Will have to re-post as the original file is at home (am at work).


----------



## pez

another take on a previous setup...


----------



## sleist

^^^  That's fantastic pez.


----------



## shyanni

Snow is great for simplifying the landscape and creating minimalist compositions.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

​


----------



## pez

sleist said:


> ^^^ That's fantastic pez.



Thanks!


----------



## pez




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## pez




----------



## mishele




----------



## ronlane

Not sure I understand abstract/minimalist. Would this qualify?


----------



## mishele




----------



## pez

mishele said:


>



mishele, you must live in some sort of fascinating museum, or your home is filled with really interesting curios...


----------



## sleist




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

ronlane said:


> Not sure I understand abstract/minimalist. Would this qualify?



Ron--I like your image, and personally, I think in this particular thread, if you want to include it, it qualifies. 
But in a more precise sense, I wouldn't call it either minimalism or abstract.  It's definitely not abstract, as the subject is clearly identifiable as bubbles. An abstract image typically doesn't depict a person, place or thing; instead, the focus is on color, texture, shape, form, or lines.
It's not really minimalism either. Minimalism defined is "A school of abstract painting and sculpture that emphasizes extreme  simplification of form, as by the use of basic shapes and monochromatic  palettes of primary colors, objectivity, and anonymity of style."  For instance, in your photo, if you had a single bubble (or a very small group of bubbles together in one spot of the photo) with that nice, blurred background, it would be minimalist.


----------



## ronlane

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand abstract/minimalist. Would this qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron--I like your image, and personally, I think in this particular thread, if you want to include it, it qualifies.
> But in a more precise sense, I wouldn't call it either minimalism or abstract.  It's definitely not abstract, as the subject is clearly identifiable as bubbles. An abstract image typically doesn't depict a person, place or thing; instead, the focus is on color, texture, shape, form, or lines.
> It's not really minimalism either. Minimalism defined is "A school of abstract painting and sculpture that emphasizes extreme  simplification of form, as by the use of basic shapes and monochromatic  palettes of primary colors, objectivity, and anonymity of style."  For instance, in your photo, if you had a single bubble (or a very small group of bubbles together in one spot of the photo) with that nice, blurred background, it would be minimalist.
Click to expand...


Thank you Sharon. That gives me a better understanding of it.


----------



## sleist

sm4him said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand abstract/minimalist. Would this qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron--I like your image, and personally, I think in this particular thread, if you want to include it, it qualifies.
> But in a more precise sense, I wouldn't call it either minimalism or abstract.  It's definitely not abstract, as the subject is clearly identifiable as bubbles. An abstract image typically doesn't depict a person, place or thing; instead, the focus is on color, texture, shape, form, or lines.
> It's not really minimalism either. Minimalism defined is "A school of abstract painting and sculpture that emphasizes extreme  simplification of form, as by the use of basic shapes and monochromatic  palettes of primary colors, objectivity, and anonymity of style."  For instance, in your photo, if you had a single bubble (or a very small group of bubbles together in one spot of the photo) with that nice, blurred background, it would be minimalist.
Click to expand...


I would mostly agree with this I think.  But I also think there is a pretty wide margin for error as to what does or does not fit the definition.
I've questioned some of my own contributions from time to time.  In the end I just figure it might be best to let others decide for themselves.


----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

sleist said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand abstract/minimalist. Would this qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron--I like your image, and personally, I think in this particular thread, if you want to include it, it qualifies.
> But in a more precise sense, I wouldn't call it either minimalism or abstract.  It's definitely not abstract, as the subject is clearly identifiable as bubbles. An abstract image typically doesn't depict a person, place or thing; instead, the focus is on color, texture, shape, form, or lines.
> It's not really minimalism either. Minimalism defined is "A school of abstract painting and sculpture that emphasizes extreme  simplification of form, as by the use of basic shapes and monochromatic  palettes of primary colors, objectivity, and anonymity of style."  For instance, in your photo, if you had a single bubble (or a very small group of bubbles together in one spot of the photo) with that nice, blurred background, it would be minimalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would mostly agree with this I think.  But I also think there is a pretty wide margin for error as to what does or does not fit the definition.
> I've questioned some of my own contributions from time to time.  In the end I just figure it might be best to let others decide for themselves.
Click to expand...


I agree completely. My impression was that Ron was saying he didn't have a clue what abstract and minimalism really ARE--so that was my attempt to give him a guideline to help him (and others) decide for themselves whether their photo is abstract or minimalism.


----------



## limr




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

For the record Mishy has a lot of stuff in her house hold


----------



## ffarl

Can we rename this thread:  "Everybody get high and take pictures"?


----------



## Juga

Not sure if this one counts but it was one I posted on here a WHILE ago.


----------



## PixelRabbit

ffarl said:


> Can we rename this thread:  "Everybody get high and take pictures"?



Dooooo iiiiiit!!!


----------



## IByte

ffarl said:


> Can we rename this thread:  "Everybody get high and take pictures"?



Omg!! What would towelly do??!!


----------



## IByte

PixelRabbit said:


> Dooooo iiiiiit!!!



Yeah ok goody two shoes!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Pffft you don't know me very well :hippie:


----------



## sleist




----------



## mishele

Mmmmm!! I can smell it from here!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

That is neither abstract nor minimalist.












It does look yummy though.


----------



## sleist

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> That is neither abstract nor minimalist.



Well, it was definitely _*not*_ minimalist.


----------



## limr

Okay, I'm kinda slow tonight...what the hell is it?


----------



## mishele

limr said:


> Okay, I'm kinda slow tonight...what the hell is it?


It is not a common house plant.


----------



## limr

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm kinda slow tonight...what the hell is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a common house plant.
Click to expand...


Huh! I don't remember it looking like that.

Or wait. Uh, I mean, um...I don't know what you're talking about!...


----------



## PixelRabbit

This is much closer to minimalistic


----------



## mishele

^^^ When am I coming up to visit you again?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ha Mish, I didn't kill her! She is still alive and well and almost ready to make her ultimate sacrifice (observes a moment of silence), give me a monthish and anytime baby!


----------



## Derrel

Here's a shot I made for the original TPF version of "One Lens Across America".







Fork: Gradient


----------



## sleist

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm kinda slow tonight...what the hell is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a common house plant.
Click to expand...


That depends on the house ...


----------



## limr




----------



## LaFoto

243_25-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> It is not a common house plant.



Omg here cones Debbie dooowner


----------



## mishele




----------



## ceeboy14

Children of the Pampas


----------



## pez




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## minicoop1985

Quite calming. But what on earth is it? I like it, but have absolutely no clue what it is.


----------



## sleist

minicoop1985 said:


> Quite calming. But what on earth is it? I like it, but have absolutely no clue what it is.



The riveting on the outside of this water tower:


----------



## minicoop1985

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Totally makes sense now.

Here's an abstract (pretty much the opposite of minimalist though) I got today:




Smaller-172115 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## Silchuki14

Nothing as good as you guys but hey, gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## mishele




----------



## pez




----------



## mishele




----------



## Compaq




----------



## vipgraphx

holiday bokeh by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Tom23

Crux by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl

Not sure if this qualifies... especially since I can't remember what it was exactly...lol




20130623-IMG_5023 by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

Tom23 said:


> Crux by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr




That is quite disturbing! It reminds me that ball game where you guide a ball around floating platforms, with no concern for gravity


----------



## pez




----------



## Newtricks

Smoke and flowers, 300mm f/4 1/2 second, hand held sitting in the back yard...


----------



## EOV

I would like to go back to this spot with different lighting to see how it changes. Any C&C for this one is welcome. I am very interested in improving. 

Shot with a Nikon D5100 with kit 18-55 mm lens. 1/5 second, f 5.3 , ISO 200.


----------



## R3d

Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

King Penguins by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Iceberg by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## ffarl

I like that one Sleist.


----------



## acparsons




----------



## sleist




----------



## Bobcat




----------



## davedyer

Lighting test from a shoot a few days ago.


----------



## acparsons




----------



## mishele




----------



## acparsons




----------



## pez




----------



## TamiAz




----------



## TamiAz

R3d said:


> Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr



Love this..My son loves penguins and would love this one!!


----------



## R3d

Thanks!


----------



## acparsons




----------



## TamiAz

I'm on an abstract kick right now..:mrgreen:


----------



## acparsons




----------



## R3d

Love that first one, Tami.


----------



## TamiAz

Thank you!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## acparsons




----------



## TamiAz




----------



## TamiAz




----------



## acparsons




----------



## EOV

C&C Welcome


----------



## acparsons

EOV said:


> C&C Welcome
> 
> View attachment 65876


     Bring out those cracks to give it a texture. It looks a bit slanted, and the white is a bit dull. I would play with the levels and contrast a bit to brighten it up. For fun, I would also play with the hues.


----------



## acparsons




----------



## EOV

acparsons said:


> EOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> 
> View attachment 65876
> 
> 
> 
> Bring out those cracks to give it a texture. It looks a bit slanted, and the white is a bit dull. I would play with the levels and contrast a bit to brighten it up. For fun, I would also play with the hues.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I will play around with it and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## TamiAz




----------



## acparsons




----------



## Tuffythepug

I've been away for awhile but I thought I should pop back in and throw a few pics up for folks to tear apart.    Here's one now




and another


----------



## WhiteRaven22

I don't know about abstract, but I did do some minimalist landscapes recently.  I wanted to try out a new camera (Zenobia 4.5x6 folder, no rangefinder) that I had purchased and decided I didn't feel like waiting for sunny weather to do so.  The film used was 120-size rolls of Kodak Ektar 100.  I shot one roll at the river and one at the ocean.  These were some of the better results:

*1.
*




*


2.*  Sorry about the crooked/dirty scan.  I decided to try a new film lab.  Their developing and printing were fine, but their scans left a lot to be desired.






*3.*  Again, sorry about the crooked scans.







*4.*  This one is my favorite, because of the barely visible sailboats on the horizon.  Part of me wishes I had framed the rocks and shore at the bottom out of it, though.


----------



## 71M




----------



## IByte

71M said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=66974"/>



...Windows Server 2012?


----------



## 71M

IByte said:


> ...Windows Server 2012?



Looking straight-up through the glass roof of a building.


----------



## mishele




----------



## acparsons




----------



## Civchic

rust by civgirlca, on Flickr

C&C welcome


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

Walk in the woods


----------



## acparsons




----------



## jaomul




----------



## Whiskeyjack




----------



## Whiskeyjack




----------



## jake337




----------



## acparsons




----------



## Scatterbrained

Suburban Snow Drift by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Geometry by longm1985, on Flickr



The Hatch by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Scatterbrained

Ascension Tube by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## acparsons




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## mishele




----------



## Bender




----------



## ruifo

Abstract Rain by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I thought I had posted here. before now . . . 



cmw3-d40-4790-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## JoeW

Okay, I"m Mr. Johnny Come Lately to this thread but here are a couple of abstracts of mine that are small enough to fit without me having to resize them.


----------



## limr

Day 289 - Abstract flowers by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sleist




----------



## sm4him




----------



## KenC




----------



## sleist




----------



## LaFoto

KenC said:


> View attachment 86488



I like how much this one is truly minimalistic! (<- is that the right adjective?)


----------



## KenC

LaFoto said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how much this one is truly minimalistic! (<- is that the right adjective?)
Click to expand...


Thanks!  It does appear to be the right adjective:

Minimalistic | Define Minimalistic at Dictionary.com


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar




----------



## Philmar

colours of the Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fern pattern - Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




single column and tiled walls in medersa - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Chaos encroaching upon order in Chicago Chinatown by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Philmar said:


> Chaos encroaching upon order in Chicago Chinatown by Phil Marion, on Flickr


LOVE!!! Kisses!!


----------



## mishele

Philmar said:


> Chaos encroaching upon order in Chicago Chinatown by Phil Marion, on Flickr


LOVE!!! Kisses!!


----------



## Philmar

Agave plant pressed against a barbed wire fence in the Cuchumatanes mountains by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Office tower reflection abstract - Vancouver, B.C. by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Aqua condo - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wall of empty wine bottles - Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Atrium of the Grand Hyatt Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




dome of the Capitolio - Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Fred Berg

Not sure if this is really minimalism, but...


----------



## KenC

Yeah, I'd say it is.  I really like the composition and textures.  There is a little distortion, but that should be correctable.


----------



## Fred Berg

KenC said:


> Yeah, I'd say it is.  I really like the composition and textures.  There is a little distortion, but that should be correctable.



Thanks, Ken. I still need to look into getting some suitable software to iron out this sort of thing. Is it barrel distortion you can see here? I have a few days off next week so I'll look at Gimp then.


----------



## Philmar

Detail colonial building - - San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Failed attempt at urban renewal - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abandoned grain silo - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Refurbished door handles - Detail of an old Buick in Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## otherprof

Trever1t said:


> Submit your best abstracts or Minimalist photos, ask questions regarding either!
> 
> I'll Start.
> 
> 1) My newest.
> 
> 
> 
> Event Horizon  by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> Lens by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 3)Extreme Minimalist
> 
> 
> 
> middle ground by Trever1t, on Flickr





Trever1t said:


> Submit your best abstracts or Minimalist photos, ask questions regarding either!
> 
> I'll Start.
> 
> 1) My newest.
> 
> 
> 
> Event Horizon  by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> Lens by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 3)Extreme Minimalist
> 
> 
> 
> middle ground by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

Sorry about the double posting. I'll try to be more careful.


----------



## Philmar

Abstract of an amusement park midway sign by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail statue in Bikaner fort - iNDIA by Phil Marion, on Flickr




canal boats of Xochimilco, Mexico City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marble spiral staircase in Supreme Court - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Columns in front of the National Archives in  Washington, DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC

Well, from the previous abstract to one of the minimalist things I seem to be doing a lot:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## KenC

Wow, psychedelic rust!


----------



## Philmar

KenC said:


> Wow, psychedelic rust!



Very intriguing!


----------



## Philmar

ratan balls - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tower of power by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Quite minimalistic window decoration (this mannequin had only the one false eyelash on - and the clothes it displayed, but they were not so important for my photo. Other mannequins were equally made up, so this was intentional)


----------



## KenC




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC




----------



## sleist




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## sleist




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sleist




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## bentcountershaft

002 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Ferrish

Roman's room


----------



## acparsons




----------



## MRnats

DSC_0351 by jpm_326, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Praying in the Sea of Sands on a foggy morning at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Interior of dome in Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

ATEi Serrations by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Big Durian - Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz

Somewhat zen...  Takes me forever to rake out the snow each morning.


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist shrine - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of house wall - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glass and steel abstract of The Shoppes at Marina Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Singapore skyscrapers by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract architecture - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of roof at Chinatown's Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Concrete parking garage spiral - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

^ that's really good Ken!


----------



## Philmar

Singapore skyscraper abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## Philmar

Casino neon sign detail - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract: Copper pipes for sale - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hull of large pinisi boat- Sunda Kelapa, Jakarta by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kawah Putih crater lake (long exposure) - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Stacked plastic colanders - Bac Ha market, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Minimalismo by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Business district abstract - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## KenC




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Queen Street West security bars by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Office tower exit ramp - Shiodome  Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chinese broccoli - Chinatown East (Gerrard Street) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




door frame detail - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## pez




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## acparsons

DSC_4965 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pip_dog




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## KenC




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Elgin Theatre - Doors Open 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pip_dog




----------



## Philmar

Rainy day Monday - park bench detail, Kew Beach boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Bryston3bsst




----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC




----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## KenC

It hurts my head a little because it obviously was shot at an angle, but it's been "squared up" but only partially - kind of disturbing, but in a good way ...


----------



## sleist

Trinity Church.

And a leaf.


----------



## sleist




----------



## otherprof

Trever1t said:


> Submit your best abstracts or Minimalist photos, ask questions regarding either!
> 
> I'll Start.
> 
> 1) My newest.
> 
> 
> 
> Event Horizon  by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> Lens by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 3)Extreme Minimalist
> 
> 
> 
> middle ground by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Grain silo abstract - Quebec City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Electric midway - CNE by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Seating - Molson amphitheatre, Harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Folded fire hoses abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

Hey I finally have something to share in this thread, lol.


----------



## KenC




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Philmar

Tank House Lane balconies - Distillery District Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




B&amp;W detail of a log by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Construction adjacent to Hydro One by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marble stairway  - The National Gallery of Art, Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

The back side of above, cropped a little





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleist




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenC




----------



## Msteelio91

Not sure if these count: 




LA2014-82 by Matt Steele, on Flickr




Untitled by Matt Steele, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Noise






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Corrosion tin etching frog






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pip_dog




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## jcdeboever

Bacon Cat





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pip_dog




----------



## jcdeboever

Inspired by Danny. This is my travel, hotel version, inspired by dannylightning's lamp post. He is a good egg.






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning

jcdeboever said:


> Inspired by Danny. This is my travel, hotel version, inspired by dannylightning's lamp post. He is a good egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



cool shot..  i like it.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## oldhippy

Rose of Sharon with movement in time


----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pip_dog




----------



## KenC

pip_dog said:


>



Interesting.  To go with the minimalist theme I'd be tempted to even out the lighting so the top is as light as the bottom and then put a thin black border around it.  Just a thought ...


----------



## KenC




----------



## Trever1t

KenC said:


> View attachment 114629



Nice Ken! This is reminiscent of cubist minimalism!


----------



## pip_dog

KenC said:


> pip_dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  To go with the minimalist theme I'd be tempted to even out the lighting so the top is as light as the bottom and then put a thin black border around it.  Just a thought ...
Click to expand...

Thanks, cleaning up the light works well.


----------



## pip_dog

Forgot to post the edited version


----------



## KenC

Trever1t said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ken! This is reminiscent of cubist minimalism!
Click to expand...


Thanks, Trever. Lots of minimalist stuff lately - don't know what got into me.


----------



## Philmar

Abstract detail of Union Station to Pearson Airport express train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Low tide pattern - Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stain glass detail in Cathedral of Brasília by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pip_dog




----------



## pip_dog




----------



## jaomul

Flight by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

jaomul said:


> Flight by jaomul, on Flickr


Nicely done.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof

In the Hudson Opera House, Hudson NY, the oldest theater in New York State, now being renovated.


----------



## Philmar

paint in progress - Liberia, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Abstract long exposure of moving ice blocks in Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pip_dog

Rockscape #1


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Office tower reflection abstract - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto condo balcony abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Chandelier of Don Bosco Sanctuary - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ceiling at Hart House&#x27;s World War veteran memorial - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

the snow really makes that one for me


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Giraffe detail - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract architecture - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Plumbing pipes at the PanAmerican games construction site. by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

Worn Steps


----------



## nerwin




----------



## Philmar

pigeon feet prints on stairs after a snow storm by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fita do Senhor do Bonfim bracelets flapping in the wind by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure lone rusty snow encrusted pole - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Abstracty by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abstract beach sand pattern  - Morro Sao Paolo, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## KenC




----------



## bribrius




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenC

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Love the concept, but imo it needs to be squared up - the "skew" adjustment in PS will do this sort of thing easily.


----------



## jcdeboever

Opening Day


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon Sureshot Supreme, film.


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Alfombra being made - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Aftermath of trampled alfombras in cobblestone streets - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Abstract 1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## aoposton




----------



## Philmar

Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Electric midway - CNE by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Molson Amphitheatre - Toronto Doors Open by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sewer grate after snowfall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Abstract 2 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Market beans in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake337




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday

Dandelions by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Philmar

Abstract caused by intentional blur of vegetation in Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Survivor: Detail of colonial buliding that has endured centuries of earthquakes - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abstract of reeds in marshland using motion blur - Leslie Street Spit, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract at Guggenheim Museum, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Moon over Beach by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Sea Gull in the Morning Light by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Watchful




----------



## Watchful

The Wall


----------



## Philmar

Abstract of Eiffel Tower detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Condo in Forest Hill by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Glass and steel reflected - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach in less balmy climes  - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Inflatable you - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pochemunchka




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Selfie


----------



## pochemunchka




----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## KC1




----------



## KC1




----------



## deeky

IMG_9619a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of organ pipes in Knox College - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Convergence: copper piping at Leslie Barns -Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## NoLight

Phil those are really nice shots!!!


----------



## Philmar

Thanks No light!!




Knox College ceiling - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Campbell House staircase - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commerce Court ceiling chandelier - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Architectural abstract - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

"Wife coming in for a landing and she's bringing baggage with her". I want to thank @astroNikon for showing me the app that made this possible.


----------



## astroNikon

jcdeboever said:


> "Wife coming in for a landing and she's bringing baggage with her". I want to thank @astroNikon for showing me the app that made this possible.
> 
> View attachment 122937


WooHoo !!


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## astroNikon

^^ that's cool.


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Philmar

Architectural abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Warhol Ripoff. Just trying new things trying to find my way around in software


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## pez




----------



## Taveuni

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 123792



Excellent Shot!
Not sure it's minimalist but it is very good.
It also screams Halloween.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## KenC




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

stacked sewer pipes - Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## waday




----------



## sleist




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Philmar

Chandelier at the Venetian - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Philmar

architectural abstract - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Philmar

MARS addition reflected in Hydro One Building - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Mari Järvinen




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Reflection of construction crane by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Norris Glacier up close and personal - Near Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever

KenC said:


> View attachment 127289



Excellent image. I would print that out large and in charge. Nominated Sept POTM.


----------



## KenC

jcdeboever said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent image. I would print that out large and in charge. Nominated Sept POTM.
Click to expand...


Thanks jc!


----------



## PersistentNomad




----------



## KenC




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Toronto condo abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Trever1t

I'd hang that for sure, very cool!


----------



## jcdeboever

Trever1t said:


> I'd hang that for sure, very cool!


I agree. Reminds of a CPU close-up . Excellent for sure.


----------



## gk fotografie

@Trever1t @jcdeboever
Thank you, always nice to hear something like that!
Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## KenC




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Singapore architecture abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Horseshoe Falls and Clouds by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

plastic opaque white lampshade, Queen St West - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

_Detail from "Long Island Buddha," artist: Zhang Huan



 _


----------



## tpuma

Light snow blowing across the pavement




Blowing Snow by Tom Puma, on Flickr


----------



## KenC




----------



## Philmar

Atrium of the Atrium on Bay - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Philmar said:


> Atrium of the Atrium on Bay - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Excellent line and composition. Nice tonal value. One of my favorites since being on here.


----------



## Causapscal

I feel observed !


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Didereaux

Winter Marsh


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Chuck Barris


----------



## Causapscal

Musical !!!!


----------



## Didereaux

jcdeboever said:


> Chuck Barris
> 
> View attachment 130144



Wonder just how many actually know what you are referring to?


----------



## Causapscal

Didereaux said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Barris
> 
> View attachment 130144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder just how many actually know what you are referring to?
Click to expand...




Those who love music


----------



## jcdeboever

Causapscal said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Barris
> 
> View attachment 130144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder just how many actually know what you are referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who love music
Click to expand...

Wrong.... Gong....


----------



## Piccell

lol probably the worst emcee in history.


----------



## jcdeboever

Piccell said:


> lol probably the worst emcee in history.


But a great CIA agent


----------



## Piccell

LOL and an even better liar.


----------



## minicoop1985

A0000295 by Michael Long, on Flickr

Just some fun testing things in downtown Appleton.


----------



## jcdeboever

A little CA going on but I am not skilled enough in post to remove. Happens with the Canon SX60HS when it is at digital zoom area and sharp edges.


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PpriPL]
	

Occulus by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Philmar

Detail of Chand Baori stepwell near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Saris, after washing in the Ganges, dry in the sun on the holy ghats of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Singapore architectural abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chand Baori stepwell near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Swing ride at the Canadian National Exhibition (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure with vertical motion abstract of red glass: Artist Dale Chihuly - Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Peeb

This is good stuff!

Where's the thread for mundane and unnecessarily complicated?  That's where I shine.


----------



## Philmar

underneath the Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract from City Hall (background) and County of York Court House (foreground) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wharf reflection - Hoonah, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> This is good stuff!
> 
> Where's the thread for mundane and unnecessarily complicated?  That's where I shine.


Start one, I'll contribute often


----------



## Philmar

Snow and sand: Pattern on Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract: The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colours of the Canadian National Exhibition midway rides (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## mishele

Slipstream by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Nice Mishele. Love the color to the background.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Ice and sand patterns - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Beach log pattern - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frozen ice pattern - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Boardwalk detail - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC110 B


----------



## Philmar

Pattern of frozen pond - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

DSC_4011 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

@Braineack very nice! Really like this one!


----------



## acparsons

DSC_9048 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## espresso2x

That's a great one Z!


----------



## texxter




----------



## zulu42

espresso2x said:


> That's a great one Z!



Thanks very much, E! I appreciate it


----------



## Peeb




----------



## Peeb

After I posted the windmills, I decided that there was a tree that detracted from the minimalist vibe so I cloned it out and re-posted...


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_0407a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Philmar

Kayaks - Halong Bay, Vietnam by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Philmar

Abstract of Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Domed roof of Mercat Central -  The Central Market of Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## eja

Derrel said:


> "Whimsical Glass"


That is really cool.  I like the colors and the blur.  How'd you do that?


----------



## Philmar

Domed roof of Mercat Central -  The Central Market of Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ceilimg of La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Drunken New England Patriots fan celebrates touchdown!


----------



## Philmar

Balconies abstract by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Condo in Forest Hill by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1




----------



## smoke665

Pixeldawg1 said:


> View attachment 197784



This is so annoyingly simplistic that I found myself staring at it for a bit longer than I should have. Don't know if it's that good or has some type of hypnotic, Voodo spell spell vibe. In any case I'm not looking at it again........well maybe one more peek. If you don't see me on the forum tomorrow please alert the authorities.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

smoke665 said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so annoyingly simplistic that I found myself staring at it for a bit longer than I should have. Don't know if it's that good or has some type of hypnotic, Voodo spell spell vibe. In any case I'm not looking at it again........well maybe one more peek. If you don't see me on the forum tomorrow please alert the authorities.
Click to expand...


I keep trying to figure out if this is proof aliens _do _exist!


----------



## jcdeboever

Pixeldawg1 said:


> View attachment 197784



Good ad for Viagra


----------



## Pixeldawg1

smoke665 said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so annoyingly simplistic that I found myself staring at it for a bit longer than I should have. Don't know if it's that good or has some type of hypnotic, Voodo spell spell vibe. In any case I'm not looking at it again........well maybe one more peek. If you don't see me on the forum tomorrow please alert the authorities.
Click to expand...



This is hysterical. Just your basic round globe lights on a solid black ceiling...   Happy it amused you though. hahaha!


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

One Bloor condo by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## _Jeff_




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## mjcmt

Pea


----------

